# Therapy Rats?



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm aware this is a pretty location specific question in most cases, but I just wanted some thoughts and general advice if you wouldn't mind helping me out. 

I have aspergers. It's on the spectrum of autism, but not quite the same thing. I feel the effects of it in every day life when it comes to things like answering the door, answering the phone, walking into shops or new places and generally interacting with people. I've found a great relief from a lot of this in my rats. As long as I have one of them in my pocket or on my shoulder or sleeping in my hood, I've got a sense of almost moral support and also something else to focus on. On top of that, they're good conversation starters for people who are actually interested in animals, and they're conversations I don't mind having because they're relevant to my interests. 

I live in Ireland, and unfortunately it's just not a very animal friendly country. You're lucky if you're allowed to bring your dog in somewhere, but fortunately my local shops have kind of gotten used to me going places with a rat somewhere on my person. They're very good to me and let me in with them because they understand that it makes me feel better and they've also come to realize at this point that my rats are not a threat to them. I've tried to contact just about everyone I could find that relates to either aspergers or therapy animals in Ireland, but I'm either ignored (I think they assume I'm having them on when I suggest "therapy rats") or I just get an e-mail back offering a therapy dog instead if I want to go on waiting list. The thing is, I don't want another dog, nor do I feel I necessarily _need _a therapy dog. I just want some sort of nod that people understand my rats help me out a great deal and that somewhere down the line it would not be the worst thing in the world to have properly trained rats recognised as therapy animals. 

Basically, I'd love to know if anyone has any information on rats as therapy animals or advice on how to get them recognised as such? Thanks!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't think we have any other active members in Ireland. Service animal regulations differ from country to country, where I live only dogs and miniature horses can be service animals and it is very, very expensive to get them certified, just so they can wear that logo on their jacket.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Where I live you can go to your doctor and get a note and then go from there, I'm sure they would allow rats as they allow birds/monkeys/dogs/cats etc but I've personally never looked into service animals personally I just know because of a girl that I go to school with. I'm glad that you have an understanding environment around you!


----------



## Ruairidh (Aug 29, 2011)

In my experience, as another Aspie with Service Rats (which in my area is Not a Thing), the most effective thing you can do is just be patient and explain what your ratties help you with to people you come into contact with. I've actually had people change their entire opinion of rats based on meeting my girls on a train trip. Beyond that, just do your best to keep your rats from being a nuisance in public. If they're sleeping in your hood, at least in personal experience, most people won't notice that they're there.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the informed replies everyone! I've been asking around, the advice I've been getting most places is just try to raise awareness of how gentle and good natured they are and what great pets they make. Once you get that far, it won't seem like such a drastic step to suggest them as therapy animals. I am very lucky to have so many supportive people around me, and I'm just hoping that with some work on my part I can spread the love for ratties <3


----------

